# Echo X Series labeling



## JimB1 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello, new to this site, thanks for having me. &#128522; Quick question regarding Echo's "X Series" tools.

If you get an Echo tool, and it's old stock that is before they started calling them "X Series," is it going to be the same tool provided that the model # is the same? In other words, did they change anything functionally, or is it just a labeling/naming change to call them X Series?

Example, PB-770T backpack blower. I see some without the "X Series" labeling, and some with, but it's not clear if anything else has changed. The specs are the same but were there any quality upgrades, anything like that? Looks like they started calling it X Series in 2018 or maybe even earlier.

Thank you!


----------

